# How is your Golden with Kids?



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Well...I hit the wrong button. I hit "could take them or leave them" and I meant "love them and are gentle"

Lucky gets so excited when the neighbor kids come by. He loves kids...he loves just being around them. His most enjoyable times is when he's in the back yard with a bunch of kids. He is content and relaxed...often doing his own thing, but happy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I have to tell you, I absolutely love your signature picture. What a shot you caught, your granddaughter and her guardian - brings tears, truly a special moment.


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

I checked the too rough category, but Im hoping that will taper off as Daisy gets older, shes only 7 mos now. I have to tucker Daisy out really really well to let her out with my daughter who is two. She loves my tod, and I could be holding 10 balls but if my daughter is there Daisy only has eyes for her...Problem is, she takes my daughters toys, gets in her face and licks her, and eventually knocks her down, stands over her and licks her face more to "fix" all the hollering my todd is doing..*sigh* One day...:crossfing


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I put other. Beau is really gentle with kids and loves them. Bama loves them too and likes to jump on them so that is hard for the small kids. Shelby stays away from all kids, she doest like them.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Liberty loves kids...all ages...
Lexi prefers older kids 4 and older

Neither can stand it when children scream...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Mine adore children. Even though with the exception of old Bond, none have grown up with children. They attend my Puppy Classes and are around kids all the time there. They learn at a very young age not to play rough or put mouths on kids (or anyone). 
It makes me sad to see a Golden who doesn't like children.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

*I* don't like children, so I had to make a serious effort to get around them every time I have had a puppy. But my dogs are all good w/them. Epic, my Whippet, loves children more than any dog I have ever owned. He is drawn to them, and is very excited to play with them. Rigby, my old Whippet, is a great kid's dog. He doesn't LOVE them but is VERY calm and is a great do for kids who are afraid of dogs to meet. He'll stand still and let them pet his back end if they're afraid of his face (I run into that a lot in this area, a lot of kids afraid of dogs and they learn to like Rig and tell their friends he's a "good dog"). Keira wags and stands still and may give a little kiss. I definitely think she would be a dream family dog.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Jade is 3 1/2 & Oliver is 2 1/2 so they've basically grown up together. They're the best of friends! We don't have many kids in our neighbourhood so Jade regularly goes outside in the fenced in backyard with her golden buddies - they follow her EVERYWHERE. After some good clean fresh air, Jade will come in and tell stories about how the boys helped her climb the icy "Mountain" (a slight incline at the back of the yard). Yes, they have a very special bond. It's a regular thing to see with her head laying on one of the boys while she watcher her TV shows. Jade also helps me with all of the grooming and training and can't wait to get in the ring - yes, she attends shows as well. The funny thing is that Jade weighs in at 34 lbs and the boys are each over 75 lbs yet they listen to every word she says!!!!! One thing I do know is that her occupation will be animal related and that will make Gramma very happy.



mylissyk said:


> I have to tell you, I absolutely love your signature picture. What a shot you caught, your granddaughter and her guardian - brings tears, truly a special moment.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Banner LOVES kids, everyone actually. He's growing up with my four and two year old and he's pretty gentle for a 9 month old puppy. The kids do get knocked over here and there and licked til they can't take anymore sometimes, but they love it! My daughter has had a rough winter with being sick and Banner will lay with his head in her lap for hours. This is exactly why we wanted to get a Golden and I'm so glad we did.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Ollie and Gracie love all kids of all ages. I'm the same as Jenna I don't like kids lol. Gabby is still a little bit bounce, she was fine during the summer months (she was only a puppy) but it's been so long since she's seen a small person (too cold) she was a little bit to rough and knocked the brat over


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't have any young children right now, but when we were caring for an infant for a short time, the boys were great. The baby did come back for a visit and he's older and I could see that the time spent away from the dogs would take some retraining. Had the baby stayed with us I think they would have taken his presence in stride. I never thought they would do so well with an infant.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady loves my kids (10, 9, and 5) but one minute he is cuddling with him, the next he is treating them like littermates with rough play. He is only 14 months old, so I am sure with time it will calm down. The funny thing is that the one he is the roughest with is the 10 year old, and she screams like crazy. I keep on telling her that the screaming is just making her sound like a squeaky toy, and just encourages Brady. He listens better to the 5 year old than my two older ones.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm a kid...and Maddie loves me!!  She loves little kids...and the big kids!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson loves kids....but is very gentle and careful when they are around... He's pretty perfect huh??


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Charlie's OK with them if they are in our house. The kids we see on walks....he doesn't like them, probably because they're loud and obnoxious.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I didnt want to, but I had to check that Jersey can be too rough sometimes. The truth is, he's wonderful with children, especially my 2 year old nephew. But the first few minutes that my nephew is here, I have to keep very careful control of him to make sure he doesn't knock the boy down in his excitement. The more frequently my nephew comes by the better Jersey does. And having warning of their visit helps so I can try to tire him out (weather permitting). So through the holidays, he was simply wonderful! We do have to be careful to not let Jersey get overexcited throughout the visit and keep him from going overboard with kisses in the face. But in general, Jersey is very good, letting my nephew take toys from him and even tease him with them. He has a very soft mouth and is usually very careful not to catch little fingers or hands as he tries to get his toys back. The baby's favorite game is to run through the house and have a dog chase him... once those first few minutes have passed I know, pretty much without fail, that Jersey will follow at a distance close enough to get the boy giggling, but far enough that he won't knock him down (with maybe an occasional reminder to "be easy). They're great friends and I love watching them together!! Hopefully in the very near future, I'll be able to check that second box without reservation!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## fallen_angel727 (Feb 25, 2007)

Cosmo gets WAY to excited by people of any kind...expect the ones he's around daily. Which poses quite the problem when people come over. We've been working on this for 2 years now and he just doesn't get it (*insert dumb blonde joke here*). My parents realize this and keep him either out back or in his special area when guests come over. Adults give him a pat and walk away, the kids hover get scared of his size when he's there and scream and yell and stuff exciting him even more. He loves people of all kinds, but it would be rough on a little kid to have 100+ pounds of slobbery fur running full tilt at you lol


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Saturday, we took Lucy to play with my two nieces, ages 9 and 3, because they recently lost their 14 year-old Shih Tzu, Bella. Bella hasn't been one for playing since the oldest was basically a baby, so they really enjoy Lucy. They went into a bedroom and played that they were living together in a house or apartment with "their" dog, Lucy. All three had so much fun and each was worn out when the day was over. Lucy loved playing with the girls, and she slept the whole way home on my lap, lol.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'd have to say Ike plays to the level of his opponent. He's rough when enticed to be and gentle when with smaller children. He has gotten progressively better throughout the year. He does tend to treat my niece, who I call his human litter mate with more eagerness than other kids.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My Goldens are TERRIBLE with children. They KIDNAP them and love them as their OWN! I am so afraid the FBI will catch them...


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith is nervous around loud, animated children. she's not used to the noise or commotion since she has such a quiet home life. but, she never does anything, just tries to hide in a corner away from it all. if the kids come looking for her, she'll thump her tail and give them her belly to pet, but she doesn't try to play with them. 

if they are tired or relaxing she'll come out of hiding and relax with them.


----------



## daisyzmummy (Jan 30, 2008)

*Most of the time Daisy is good with my young nieces(Aged between 1.5-6yrs old), but sometimes she gets over excited, especially when she hasn't seen them for a day or 2. She absolutely loves them though, and loves running around the back yard with them, and sometimes knocks them over.*


----------

